# Turkey fan/shadow box



## Pointpuller (Jan 28, 2017)

Found some old pecky cypress wood and put this together for the wife's Christmas present.  She liked it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it! I have one on a limb just like you have!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 28, 2017)

Outstanding no doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is the lucky pot call retired or can you grab the pot and striker and use it again?
Beautiful fan!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice job!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

That's mighty cool Point! Well done! I like all of your critters.


----------



## tsharp (Jan 28, 2017)

You did good, I'm sure she likes it.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 29, 2017)

that is pretty awesome.  If you happen to have any cutoffs of that cypress that are too small to use but larger than 3/4' square x 4 inches...I'd love to get hold of some.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks guys.  sea trout...that pot has a lot a more spurs in its future.  Just pull it off the shelf and go with it.


----------

